# The Players 2014 Dog Sport Tournament



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saturday April 26 at Carlos Rojas' club in NJ

Anyone going? I'm entering with Carma for IPo1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be up there supporting a friend... will be nice to see Carma's performance also.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

My TD will be there. I wish I could go to support but I have a wedding to go to.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The only family wedding I ever went to my cousins couldn't wait to get home to watch the hockey game-lol


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Was hoping to go and watch, but I have a new foster dog coming in either super late Friday night or super early Saturday morning, so I'll have to content myself with hearing about it from other people. :/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck Alexis!


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

haha good one Holland,

Yeah, this is my fiance's grandfathers wedding, and if there wasn't the promise of a huge cash payout at my wedding coming up, I wouldn't be going and would be in NJ


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma came into full blown heat so we didn't make it  Good luck to the rest!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Noooo!!!!!!!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry what a let down! Look for the silver lining" every storm has a rainbow! I bet she does super when you do get too go next time! Just gives you guys more time too polish your routine!!! Good luck next time!!! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

